
Colorado Tried a New Way to Vote: Make People Pay–Quadratically - nikolasavic
https://www.wired.com/story/colorado-quadratic-voting-experiment/
======
dmwallin
Seems like this system is vulnerable to vote trading. Additional votes in a
single category cost more so the logical move becomes to trade those
additional votes to someone who wouldn't have voted for it in exchange for
your vote on something you wouldn't have voted for. A group of people
coordinating votes becomes significantly more powerful than an individual
expressing their own interest, making it the dominant strategy. Seems like it
would end up with even more distorted dynamics than the ones it was trying to
solve.

